# schutzhund prices



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, everyone...I've been collecting prices, for my future GSD. I would be very interested in schutzhund. The Outkast Schutzhund Club is pretty close to me (less then an hour one way). I've read that people usually have to spend a lot of money on gas, because they have to travel. But, how much does it usually cost, for the actaul training part? And how much do you tip your trainer?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

If it is a Schutzhund club that you are joining as part of a USA, DVG or WDA sanctioned club then you can usually find their dues on their website. You also have to join the parent club of whatever club you end up working with. Dues vary around the country based on many factors. Our club here is a DVG club and we charge $200 per year for membership with one dog working, there is an additional fee if you are working another dog. This type of club is a non-profit and dues go towards paying for equipment, renting a place to work that type of thing. The helpers should not accept payment, they usually get membership in the club for free. This doesn't mean you can't give them a thank-you gift every now and then, but they are not supposed to earn money from the club members at regularly scheduled practices. The point of a Schutzhund club is for all members to help in whatever capacity you can, either doing paperwork, maintaining grounds, setting up and taking down equipment, that type of thing. Everyone in our club has an assigned task. On the other hand, if you ask them to work your dog privately outside of club times, then they can charge a fee. In this case they should be providing the location and the bite equipment and not be using equipment that the club has paid for. That rate will be up to the helper in your area, how far he has to travel and for use of his personal bite equipment and his time and expertise. Hope this helps,
I checked Outkast's site and they are affiliated with USA so you will have to join Schutzhund USA if you decide to become a member of their club. It may not be a bad idea to go ahead and do that now, you will start getting the magazine which is fun to read and will get you more familiar with the sport and the training.
Annette


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

That is an excellent club to be part of. Helpers that know how to train and work dogs, people in the club that train and compete.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Agree with Sue. Great club. I can't tell you what they cost since dues varies a lot from area to are. I would contact and talk to them and then visit.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yea, since I don't have my drivers license or a car, I will have to wait to visit. My mom and gram are always busy, and wouldn't drive me.

Bocron- How do I join Schutzhund USA? and does it cost money to join it?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

United Schutzhund Clubs of America - Join the USA


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Since that's been brought up... since I won't be at the club until Saturday... can you be a member of DVG, and USA???? and earn titles at both events?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Since that's been brought up... since I won't be at the club until Saturday... can you be a member of DVG, and USA???? and earn titles at both events?


Yes, you can be a member of both. But you do not have to be a member of both to trial and title in both, as they recognize one another's titles and scorebooks. So if a USA member with a USA scorebook you can trial at a DVG trial, and vice versa.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Chris Wild said:


> So if a USA member with a USA scorebook you can trial at a DVG trial, and vice versa.


But if you want to trial in a USCA trial you have pay their stamp tax first (get your scorebook stamped by USCA).


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

LOL.. "stamp tax". Quite the accurate description. And make sure you aren't also a spy or sympathizer of the enemy (WDA).


----------

